
Doin' the startup, sans Y Combinator, Techstars, etc. - kyro

======
kyro
Well, after a long and arduous day at school, I came home to a nice letter
from Techstars informing me of my rejection from their program. After about an
hour or so of contemplation and in a slump of discouragement, it soon dawned
on me that I might/will probably receive a similar answer from Y Combinator.
However, I am still extremely confident in my idea(s). So, instead of banking
on such programs to help me springboard my ideas into production, I'm probably
going to have to do this alone.

I've read many of Paul's articles and others about starting startups, however
many of them deal with the conceptual do's and don't's, and don't provide a
methodical guide of how to go about getting things in motion.

I am a 20yr. old undergrad university student, so the entire startup scene is
relatively new. However, do not mistake this for me having a lack of
dedication. I have the drive and desires to do this.

It would be greatly appreciated if you guy could post helpful articles, your
suggestions, advice, etc. of how to go about doing this alone.

~~~
theoutlander
If you believe in your idea and it really has potential, then you can do it on
your own!

~~~
sergiutruta
There aren't too much articles with step-by-step guides on launching start-ups
because there is no recipe. The best recipe is get on your feet and do it.
Don't wait for dos and donts. This is what all the articles and experienced
people recommend. So, start doing it and have fun while doing it.

